

Strauss-Kahn Case Seen As in Jeopardy: Major Holes in Housekeeper Credibility - espeed
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/01/nyregion/strauss-kahn-case-seen-as-in-jeopardy.html

======
espeed
Did anyone else see this coming? :)

